# Kang Chuan Do



## IcemanSK (Nov 8, 2005)

Has anyone trained in this style? Is anyone familiar with it? Its a blend of Okinwan karate & Chinese arts.


----------



## The Kai (Nov 8, 2005)

Going by the name it's probaly a Korean art


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2005)

Never heard of it. Do you know a web site for it?


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 8, 2005)

Yeah, it sounds Korean, but its not. I'm trying to find out more about myself. I believe it was started by Master Walter Borkowski, a Shorei-Ryu master.


----------



## TimoS (Nov 8, 2005)

IcemanSK said:
			
		

> Yeah, it sounds Korean, but its not. I'm trying to find out more about myself. I believe it was started by Master Walter Borkowski, a Shorei-Ryu master.



And that makes me think it is likely not okinawan karate. I'm fairly sure that Shorei ryu, by that name, hasn't existed for a long long time, if ever. I could, of course, be wrong about this, so who did he learn Shorei ryu from ?


----------



## arnisador (Nov 8, 2005)

A web search turns up numerous Shorei-ryu links. Here's an article:
http://www.angelfire.com/sports/kondonoshokai/bbmdec82.html


----------



## TimoS (Nov 8, 2005)

Yep, I saw that page earlier when I was looking for info on this Kang Chuan Do. Here's an example of a paragraph that I have trouble with:



> Shorei-ryu was first brought to the United States in 1946 by Robert Trias,        who opened the first karate school in this country then. While in the        Orient, Trias studied the system under Choke Motobu's chief instructor,        Tung Gee Hsing, and learned the Chinese mo-kempo under Hoy Yuan Ping.



First of all, the name is Choki Motobu, not Choke. Granted, that could be a simple spelling error, but every reference I've checked on Choki Motobu says that his instructors were Okinawan, not Chinese and Tung Gee Hsing sure sounds like a chinese name to me

Also, I thought Robert Trias' style was called Shuri ryu, not Shorei ryu


----------



## IcemanSK (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm learning bits & pieces from various sources, but there's still a lot of the puzzle I don't know. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## MKMOLLOY (Jul 1, 2014)

IcemanSK said:


> I'm learning bits & pieces from various sources, but there's still a lot of the puzzle I don't know. Any help is appreciated.





I practice kang Chuan do. I can help you with any questions you may have.


----------



## MattofSilat (Jul 2, 2014)

Sorry to break it to you sir.

But in 9 years, he is almost sure to have either given up the style or be atleast a black belt, if not higher.

So unless you're a 3rd Dan+ Kang Chuan Do artist, then your answers may not qite be sufficient. No offense, of course.


----------



## mjw1 (Dec 30, 2014)

So is kangchaundo branded as kungfu or karate then???


----------



## clfsean (Dec 31, 2014)

It's not Chinese. It may be named as such & have "Chinese" influences, but it's not Chinese.


----------



## Marnetmar (Dec 31, 2014)

Is that a McDojo I smell?



mjw1 said:


> So is kangchaundo branded as kungfu or karate then???



My rule is that if you wear a Gi, it's Karate


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 11, 2015)

Guys in TKD wear gis... as well as those doing judo and/or BJJ.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

IcemanSK said:


> I'm learning bits & pieces from various sources, but there's still a lot of the puzzle I don't know. Any help is appreciated.



How is the quest going Ice? Found out much more? Just curious as this is a very interesting thread to me


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

kuniggety said:


> Guys in TKD wear gis... as well as those doing judo and/or BJJ.



Yeah also not with BJJ. Suppose it is comfort over tradition and vice versa.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 11, 2015)

no offense meant to an that study this style but I just did a Yahoo search and found this link:
Kangchungdo.com
the statement that he was the greatest martial artiest in and of itself would turn me away from studying the art.
I know the man has passed away but how big of an ego do you need to wear Grand Master on your belt.
Lets see an oreintal sounding name of the system and a karate gi  HHHMMMM

as I said no disrespect to the man or his students just a few things that would turn me away


----------



## kuniggety (Jan 11, 2015)

Transk53 said:


> Yeah also not with BJJ. Suppose it is comfort over tradition and vice versa.


 Maybe for some it's an issue of tradition but it's really a different game which is why many train in both. Gi teaches you grips which work just the same for most articles of clothing and no-gi teaches you how to work without the grips... for those manly sweaty beach tussles with muscley men.


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

tshadowchaser said:


> no offense meant to an that study this style but I just did a Yahoo search and found this link:
> Kangchungdo.com
> the statement that he was the greatest martial artiest in and of itself would turn me away from studying the art.
> I know the man has passed away but how big of an ego do you need to wear Grand Master on your belt.
> ...



Yeah, that sounds like to me the internet MA school. I offer no disrespect either, but seems there is no credence attributed to this style then?


----------



## Transk53 (Jan 11, 2015)

kuniggety said:


> Maybe for some it's an issue of tradition but it's really a different game which is why many train in both. Gi teaches you grips which work just the same for most articles of clothing and no-gi teaches you how to work without the grips... for those manly sweaty beach tussles with muscley men.



Oh okay. I thought it was just a preference of style (clothing) with the unique properties that comes with it. So there there are intended uses for the technique, rather than just going with it. Thanks for the post, very interesting.


----------



## mjw1 (Jan 11, 2015)

gangimartialarts - Home claims it'skung fu???


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 12, 2015)

not supposed to bash styles or people but on this one I can say:
looking under the instructors profile he has a 10th, a 9th, and a 8th dan ranks listed plus others.  for most people it would take a couple of life times to get those
his record of tournaments only says he competed it dose not say he won
he started his own system after a whole 15 years of study....WOW
heck he may be a great instructor and may have made up a great system I can't say I have not seen it or talked with him or his students


----------

